# Riviera Maya



## eddiedisciple (4 Out 2012 às 10:53)

Caros amigos
Volto a incomodá-los com a questão das minhas férias, que já estão marcadas para 5 de Novembro 2012 para a Riviera Maya. Algum de vocês me sabe dizer se realmente foi a escolha acertada?
Espero não encontrar chuvas torrenciais nem nada que se pareça, pois a minha filhinha de 5 anos vai comigo e com a mãe e gostaria de lhes dar respostas positivas sobre o que o tempo nos reserva em terras dos Mayas.
Obrigado e continuem como são

Miguel


----------



## nelson972 (4 Out 2012 às 13:40)

Estive lá uma vez em Julho e outra no final de Outubro. Gostei mais de Outubro porque fazia menos calor e a humidade era mais suportável. 
Geralmente as manhãs têm céu limpo, aumentando a nebulosidade ao longo do dia. Trovoadas ou aguaceiros da parte da tarde, limpando de seguida.
Chegou a acontecer precipitação forte e queda significativa da temperatura . Mas nada de extremo.
Boas férias!


----------



## eddiedisciple (4 Out 2012 às 15:02)

Obrigado amigo
Vou à procura de merecido descanso e de conhecer uma cultura e uma história que me apaixona, não tendo vontade de interromper qualquer visita, dia de praia ou uma Coronita por um súbito aguaceiro tropical!

 Abraço

Miguel


----------



## rozzo (4 Out 2012 às 15:58)

eddiedisciple disse:


> Obrigado amigo
> Vou à procura de merecido descanso e de conhecer uma cultura e uma história que me apaixona, não tendo vontade de interromper qualquer visita, dia de praia ou uma Coronita por um súbito aguaceiro tropical!
> 
> Abraço
> ...



O número médio de dias de chuva em Cancun em Novembro é de 5 dias num mês. O mês com o maior número médio de dias de chuva é Outubro com 8, e o mês com mais chuva acumulada em média é Setembro, que tem 7 dias de chuva em média.
Ora 5 dias em 30 dá 1/6, portanto pouco mais de 1 dia por semana. É simpático, para regiões dessa latitude até é relativamente calmo em dias de chuva, e em termos de precipitação mensal é cerca de 1/4 da de Setembro, portanto também geralmente a precipitação é menos "violenta" que nos meses anteriores.

Se fossemos apenas estatisticamente era dizer "pelo menos um dia de chuva irá apanhar", mas claro que as coisas não funcionam assim, e nestas regiões muitas vezes os dias de chuva estão aglomerados em períodos próximos, alternados com outros de muitos dias sem chuva praticamente..

Portanto, em condições relativamente normais, e claro exceptuando possibilidades de sistemas tropicais, que alterariam completamente a utilidade desta estatística (mas que também em Novembro começam a ser menos preocupantes tão a Oeste no Atlântico) existe uma boa probabilidade de a maior parte dos dias não ter esses problemas.


Mas... Além de estarmos apenas a falar de probabilidades e do "normal", pois falta 1 mês para as suas férias...
...Estamos ainda a falar de tempo sub-tropical, por si próprio definido por esses aguaceiros súbitos e fortes, portanto talvez seja um pouco demais confiar e esperar que isso não aconteça, o clima dessas regiões é mesmo esse. Não há como o contornar...
O mais provável é a maior parte do tempo estar livre da chuva, mas também deve estar mentalizado que é altamente provável que em pelo menos 1 ou 2 dias da sua estadia essa chuva apareça, se calhar de forma torrencial e inesperada, sabe-se lá quando, mas também provavelmente tão depressa a ir-se embora, como a chegar.


Alguma dessa informação estatística, para complementar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marcoperes (17 Out 2012 às 21:05)

ola a todos, miguel tambem estou a procura de um site viavel para saber do tempo lá pois tambem vou no dia 5 em lua de mel


----------

